# Meds after RAI



## GeekLady (May 19, 2007)

I had the RAI treatment for Grave's in May, 2007 and I felt very good up until the last couple of weeks. My TSH was still suppressed (whatever that means?) so I wasn't started on any meds until this week - I had overall fatigue and malaise, even more weight gain, fluid retention, muscle cramps and worse of all extreme muscle pain when standing or walking for any length of time, from what used to be my waist down about 5" or so, all of the way across my back. The hubby and I walk just about every morning and it had gotten to the point that I felt like I needed to double over, around the mid point of our walk. My neck is stiff and there is pain in my upper back.
My doctor started me on 100 mg Levoxin on Friday. I can tell a little difference although she said it might take two weeks for me to see any improvement.
I was wondering if anyone had experience with this med, any problems or side effects? I am following the recommendation to take it in the morning, empty stomach, with water.
I'm hopeful since I'm feeling a little better.
GeekLady


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I have taken levoxyl for 11 years with no problems. It has the least ingredients then the rest, therefore, with very minimal side effects, if any.


----------



## GeekLady (May 19, 2007)

Thank you... after almost two weeks on Levoxyl I can tell a big difference. The muscle pain is not nearly as severe and I can tolerate more exercise or work movement without pain. And I am sleeping better. I'm getting used to the high sodium level. I don't like it - it feels like hypertension I guess - but it's better than pain, fatigue, and depression.


----------



## bradybunch (Sep 19, 2007)

I took the same med as you until 2005 at which point I had my doctor change it to Armour thyroid. I felt fine on the other but kept loosing my hair, and didn't sleep well. After my change I have felt better. My aunt is allergic to Levo as well as my sister in law. They both take the same med as me, and it works well. Not many doctors will prescibe Armour thyroid but some will, so if you continue to have any problems there is another option. Good luck,
Val
Oh p.s. Sometimes after starting Levo some people feel worse after feeling better for a small amount of time.


----------

